

Cybernetic Economy Report 2015 - 21xhipster
http://cyber.fund/cyberep

======
21xhipster
Everybody Hi! Cryptocurrency networks is quite hot topic now. We have squeezed
4 years of our investment experience and knowledge in this field into 79
slides. Thanks for feedback and let me know if you find it useful!

